# Preggers or just fat?



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

Anyone?


----------



## dressagexlee (Dec 15, 2009)

Don't waste time contemplating it, and get her tested by a vet instead. It's the only way you can figure out for sure, and you need to figure it out now so that you can sort out your options. The colt does look old enough to breed, but I don't know for sure.


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

I was just trying to see if I should even try to test her or if I am just worrying over a fat horse. I will certianly get her tested if there is enough thought of her being preg. Both my mom, brother and I think she is not preg, but I wanted more opinions.


----------



## dressagexlee (Dec 15, 2009)

She was kept with an ungelded horse. That should be enough of a convincing fact to me. You usually can't even visibly tell if a mare is pregnant unless she is far enough along in her term.


----------



## sillybunny11486 (Oct 2, 2009)

Some mare never show, others always look pregnant. If the horse has shown any studly behavior or is tall enough to breed with her get her tested. You might even be able to get an at home kit.


----------



## Eastowest (Mar 26, 2009)

Agree that the best thing is get her vet-checked, as the colt indeed looks pretty mature (I have a 20 month old colt who has his testicles and has shown some interest in mares over the fence, and the pictured colt looks bigger and more developed than my 20 month old colt.) 

And, as mentioned, you can't really tell by looking if a mare is pregnant, especially if she is only a few months along (and her belly is definitely not slender and tucked up is it....)


----------



## BarneyBabby (Nov 18, 2008)

okay, there not very good pictures to look from but I would just say fat. But you can't be for sure by looking at a horse.


----------



## SmoothTrails (Oct 1, 2009)

You can't really tell from looking at a horse. I had a mare who has had multiple colts, but didn't show this last time until she was 8 months. I would say the colt looks old enough to have bred her. My advice would be have her checked or do a home test on her.


----------



## Kashmere (Nov 30, 2009)

I have to agree with the rest!
Don't wait for the vet check, _do it_ !

You'd rather know in time than too late.


----------



## Attitude05 (Nov 11, 2009)

looks fat to me,

but as everyone esle has said, you cant really tell till late in the pregnancy and she would not be showing yet, best to get her tested


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

*Get her preg tested, shes been in with an un-gelded horse, so it is HIGHLY possible. *


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

Just a quick question, what is a home pregnancy check? 
I will get her tested by a vet, but I just want to know what the home one is! (I would probably mess up the home one, so best to get her checked by a professional!)


----------



## vivache (Jun 14, 2009)

It's called WeeFoal, I think, but I think you need to use it within a specific time frame.

I'd get the vet out. My instructor thought her horse was fat until the vet came to do her shots and insisted on testing for pregnancy!


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

Yep, I am calling my vet tomorrow morning (Its sunday and they aren't open today...)


----------



## crimson88 (Aug 29, 2009)

Why on earth did they run her with that stallion! Just because he is young, doesn't mean he won't do anything. My neighbor had an 11 month old colt as she turned him out one day with the others, he thought he was herd stallion! Luckily she removed him before anything happened! How long was she running with the stallion? If it was just over fall/winter theres a lower chance anything happened. If she was with him over summer, she's probably bred...


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

Well, I am pretty sure he has been with them his whole life... I am going to call and see for sure how long he has been with them. I am guessing his whole life because that buckskin is his mom...


----------



## crimson88 (Aug 29, 2009)

OMG! I can't believe they run an intact colt with his mother. That's just asking for trouble!


----------



## dressagexlee (Dec 15, 2009)

crimson88 said:


> OMG! I can't believe they run an intact colt with his mother. That's just asking for trouble!


Yeah, definitely... I found a thread at another horse forum about someone who turned out a filly with her father. They thought, "Oh, he wouldn't do that!"
...Yes he would. Some people really don't have common sense.


----------



## thunderhooves (Aug 9, 2009)

^^ hey, wheres that thread? i want to read it!


----------



## crimson88 (Aug 29, 2009)

dressagexlee said:


> Yeah, definitely... I found a thread at another horse forum about someone who turned out a filly with her father. They thought, "Oh, he wouldn't do that!"
> ...Yes he would. Some people really don't have common sense.


That's insane. If someones THAT ignorant they have NO right to be breeding!!


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

... Yeah I don't know why they left him in the pasture with all of the horses. (Atleast 2 mares).


----------



## dressagexlee (Dec 15, 2009)

thunderhooves said:


> ^^ hey, wheres that thread? i want to read it!


I'm not sure, it was a feature at Fugly Horse of the Day some time ago.


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

I called the vet today. They are coming in a little bit! I am excited to see if she is pregnant or not...


----------



## southerncowgirl93 (Feb 5, 2009)

I'll be watching to hear....or see as the case may be.


----------



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

_.. Is she?_


----------



## AnnaLover (Sep 27, 2009)

So what's the news?


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

He can't come out for a couple weeks. But when he does, I will post the results on here right when I find out.. I am so nervous...


----------



## Phantomcolt18 (Sep 25, 2007)

dressagexlee said:


> Yeah, definitely... I found a thread at another horse forum about someone who turned out a filly with her father. They thought, "Oh, he wouldn't do that!"
> ...Yes he would. Some people really don't have common sense.


 
they're animals they don't know better!!! and i totally agree some people have no sense at all.


----------



## AnnaLover (Sep 27, 2009)

Bummer.. I was waiting for an answer


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

There will be an answer soon. I am so nervous...


----------



## PaintsPwn (Dec 29, 2009)

-points- PAINTLUVER FROM UB!!!!!!! -tackle glomp- Tis Lacie/Awake&Unafraid ... I haven't been to UB in forever. Last time I was there it was ded. I totally recognized Romeo!!!!


----------



## equine fanatic99 (Oct 1, 2009)

i dont think she looks preg


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Hard to tell but I have seen young stud colts breeding as young as 10 months. To me she looks well rounded for a horse who's just fat.

Because they are related, I really hope that if she is pregnant you don't up with complications.

Keep us posted. We'll all keep our fingers crossed for yea.


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

PaintsPwn said:


> -points- PAINTLUVER FROM UB!!!!!!! -tackle glomp- Tis Lacie/Awake&Unafraid ... I haven't been to UB in forever. Last time I was there it was ded. I totally recognized Romeo!!!!


LACIE!!!!!! We need to see some pics of your boy! Yeah it is really dead, they do have another site up though, It is kind of running, kind of dead...



My2Geldings said:


> Hard to tell but I have seen young stud colts breeding as young as 10 months. To me she looks well rounded for a horse who's just fat.
> 
> Because they are related, I really hope that if she is pregnant you don't up with complications.
> 
> Keep us posted. We'll all keep our fingers crossed for yea.


They aren't related (Thank goodness) Sorry if I confused you guys, the buckskin is the mare. Demi was bought and put into the same pasture with the stud colt. (Bought Demi as a yearling, and the stud colt was born there)
I really hope she isn't preggers. But I guess if she is, she is... But I haven't really raised a foal. My old mare (First horse) was pregnant when we got her, but she went back to her old owners house to foal and for the baby to be weaned...


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

I've been following the thread and can't give any insight as to if she is pregnant or not... but I hope it comes out the way you want it to! 

hehe I think it's funny that we both have 7 year old bay mares named Demi


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

^^Haha! That is really funny!


----------



## thunderhooves (Aug 9, 2009)

is she pregnant?


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

paintluver said:


> LACIE!!!!!! We need to see some pics of your boy! Yeah it is really dead, they do have another site up though, It is kind of running, kind of dead...
> 
> 
> They aren't related (Thank goodness) Sorry if I confused you guys, the buckskin is the mare. Demi was bought and put into the same pasture with the stud colt. (Bought Demi as a yearling, and the stud colt was born there)
> I really hope she isn't preggers. But I guess if she is, she is... But I haven't really raised a foal. My old mare (First horse) was pregnant when we got her, but she went back to her old owners house to foal and for the baby to be weaned...


Glad to hear that, thats at least one less thing to worry about. Have you had a vet out to come check her?


----------



## Lovehorsesandrunning (Nov 10, 2009)

Um well i think shes just fat. but have a vet test her if your that worried


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

I am calling another vet on Monday. Because the vet I was using blew me off... :evil:
So Monday we will have a date set up to see if this girly is pregnant or not.
Here is a picture of her from today.
It just looks weird to me how her stomach is like round and then angular...


----------



## I love Arabs (Nov 19, 2009)

Is she?


----------



## kiaralitty (Jan 3, 2010)

we all waiting to see if she is ..................................


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

*UPDATE!!!!!*
*SHE IS NOT PREGGERS!!*
The vet came out yesterday to test her knee and she was like "Since you called a while ago and I couldn't test her we will test her here. So we had a scare once. 

first she thought she felt something so she was asking me questions like, "WHen did you get her" December. "How long was she with the stud?" atleast 2-3 years. And she told me that I have a colt that was made in the fall/winter, so she was like "The colt will be born in fall" (All you minnesota peopple know that most foals don't do well in Winter around here..)So she was like, well I have medicine in my truck to abort the foal. When she said that I was heartbroken, I know that it would be best for Demi and the foal, but it is almost like a person. I just didn't know what to do.
But then I saw her get a look in her eye like, maybe that wasn't what I felt. and she tested her again and she found out that it was actually Demi's bladder that was in the way. She said that the bladder feels like a 2 month foal in the womb (I got the mare 2 months ago...) So thank goodness she retested her!

The reason that she was confused is that she said the bladder has a bump on it that feels like a head or something on a 2 month old colt. But she said that the lining of the uterus just wasn't right to be in foal, so (Still having her hand in my poor horse's Rump) she was still feeling and changed her mind. 

I am a mixture of sad and happy at the same time.



SO no Demi babies!


----------



## Sonic (Jan 29, 2010)

looks a little pudgy


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

^She hasn't been worked in her whole life, so yes she is pudgy!


----------



## Fourpaws (Jan 29, 2010)

this might not be important but stud colts can get a mare preggers from the time they are 10 days old


----------



## MaggiStar (Mar 19, 2010)

^^^ REally...... i Thought they couldnt phyiscally breed until they were 6months old or something?


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

Fourpaws said:


> this might not be important but stud colts can get a mare preggers from the time they are 10 days old


Err....can you tell me where you heard that? I've heard of cases of colts breeding as young as 9 and 10 months old, but DAYS?? Did you mean MONTHS?


Glad Demi's safe and sound an no baby - don't be sad, this is GOOD news!

I actually called the people I got my son's pony Misty from yesterday, she's getting as big as a house (and just on pasture, no feed, no hay even) to make sure she had never been exposed to a stallion. I've had her since last Sept, and they had her for a year and a half before that and no chance that she was ever with a stallion, so yay!


----------



## NittanyEquestrian (Mar 3, 2009)

Haven't you played Farmtown Indy? Stallions wander onto people's farms and impregnate their mares all the time =P. I perversely wish for you to have another crazy pregnant mare so that I have company but wouldn't want to put poor Misty through that.


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

Farmtown.....ooooh don't get me STARTED *lol* I have a facebook but I'm quite inclined to close it sometimes, due to all the "crap" filling my email about random people's (not even MY friends, but friends of friends! Like I care!) farmtown. Bleh.


I've got enough babies for now, thank you very much! I wouldn't mind someday having a real nice quality Welsh baby, but when the time comes I'll buy!! I know Misty has had foals in the past, but frankly she is much too good a pony to lose time breeding, my son is going to start showing this summer. I just need to get her a grazing muzzle!


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

I am very happy she isn't pregnant, it would suck needing to train her and a foal. =/


----------



## Poco1220 (Apr 6, 2010)

Unfortunatly I have been on the other side of this story before. I sold some people a mare I had for about 3 years and within 2 weeks of being at their house she had a foal. I felt TERRIBLE! She never looked pregnant in the slightest! Turns out as I checked back with my prior boarding stable that a tree had come down on a fence during a storm. They caught the horses as soon as they noticed that morning but who knows how many hours they had been together over night and since they caught and put the horses back they never considered it! Even more so since the only stallion was a 9-10 month old stud colt and they didn't think he could breed. Luckily the people who bought her were delighted at their "surprise" but I was devastated to have unknowningly owned and sold a pregnant mare.


----------

